# Dash Cam ..thoughts..?



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

My better half has offered to treat me to a Dash Cam for my next birthday present. Have looked through all the reviews etc but am still undecided as to which would be the best for the MH.

From my research I understand I need to have one with as wide an angle as possible, GPS with SD to give an extended memory.

Would appreciate any thoughts. 

Cheers

Ian


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

FWIW Which? "best buy" is: http://tinyurl.com/herda6m


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Five members of my family have these fitted and can recommend them: http://www.mi-witness.co.uk/
Mine is fitted in the car normally and transferred to the motorhome when required with an addition windscreen mount.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

i was recommended this one, but not yet pressed the buy it now button

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111703667323?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I had a look at the DashCamTalk website and did my research there. I looked for aftersales backup, because there are often failures with these devices.

I was struck by the amazing service from the manufacturer/designer and sellers of the Street Guardian, so I went for the SG9665SC and it has been very good. I wanted something unobtrusive as well as good quality and this fits the bill for me. Not the cheapest, mind.

There's also a chap called TechMoan on YouTube who reviews stuff.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I bought my first dashcam approx 5y ago (sorry, details forgotten). It cost £25 and had twin lenses, which could face forwards, backwards, sidewards etc. Using it in the car, with one lens looking for rear-end shunts, was poor. I stayed with both lenses facing forwards and giving a very wide angle.

After about 1y it packed in.

My son bought a "Chinese" model which he swore by (he does a lot of miles) for approx £60 but it packed in after 18m. He has since upgraded to other devices.

I bought a dashcam at my local "reasonably cheap, reasonably good" store for £29.99, complete with SD card etc. It turned out to be the same as son's first camera, but in a different package. It has given sterling service for 2y, including being moved from car to van on a regular basis for a while.

HOWEVER, having been brought up never to throw things away, I went back to my original camera, fitted a better quality lead (from my "new" cam) and it worked. So now I have the twin lens camera permanently in the van, complete with its own mount fitted through the drop down bed (Aclass) and power lead fitted discreetly. It has worked perfectly all last year.

None of these devices have GPS, so no logging of speed etc, which "some people" say is required for insurance purposes. My son successfully proved that another driver was at fault with his camera, so I'm not overly worried.

I did purchase a cam with GPS but it was very unreliable, despite many other good reviews. For me it jumped approx 1km every few minutes, and always had my house in the middle of a nearby reservoir. I tried it in my car as well as the van, with equally poor results, even when heading south so that satellite reception should have been clear. I did manage to get a refund, excl postage, after protracted communications with the vendor.

Hopefully, I will never need to rely on these devices, but my friend was hit by a car as she crossed a roundabout last week. The other driver claimed he had right of way, although the collision occurred with him only 1foot across the white lines, whereas she had traversed almost the entire junction. If only she had had .........

Gordon


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I have the RAC05 as recommended by Practical Motorhome. Not the Cheapest but it's brilliant with all the features you want and more. There's also an excellent download for PC'S to interrogate and copy from the SD card .


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I bought and use one of these...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00IPDD9SO/ref=pe_385721_37038051_TE_3p_dp_1

plus a separate SD card.

I keep it permanently in the MH.

It has worked a treat with no issues for over a year now. I also used Techmoan for the reviews so I would recommend that as well.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Techmoan is one of the best sites for reviews.

http://www.techmoan.com/


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

GMJ said:


> I bought and use one of these...
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00IPDD9SO/ref=pe_385721_37038051_TE_3p_dp_1
> 
> ...


Yep, that's the one to buy Graham, we've had one for a couple of years now and it's as good as you'll get. I don't know why GPS is considered necessary, unless being used by a new driver to reduce insurance costs.
Buy one with the G1W model tag with the Novatek chipset and you won't go far wrong (and you won't need a mortgage either).


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

gaspode said:


> Yep, that's the one to buy Graham, we've had one for a couple of years now and it's as good as you'll get. I don't know why GPS is considered necessary, unless being used by a new driver to reduce insurance costs.
> Buy one with the G1W model tag with the Novatek chipset and you won't go far wrong (and you won't need a mortgage either).


On top of range models GPS not only gives a precise location of the vehicle on the time line neccesary for Police/Insurance in event of an incident but can also offer other features such as speed camera location and much more.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

If your looking for cheap and cheerfull this looks ok!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/screen-Came...&linkCode=w00&linkId=&creativeASIN=B007SUU7I0

The Kontiki Kid (Russell) has been using one and look ok,take a look at his video.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Mi Witness is excellent for GPS location, speed, picture quality and recording an 'event' separately to the continuous recording. 
Has a users forum and good after sales service. By buying a second mount I can move camera between car and motorhome.
If in an accident you can remove it and use it for 20mins as a camera.
Ian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I went for the Mini0805 still going strong small and unobtrusive.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

gaspode said:


> Yep, that's the one to buy Graham, we've had one for a couple of years now and it's as good as you'll get. I don't know why GPS is considered necessary, unless being used by a new driver to reduce insurance costs.
> Buy one with the G1W model tag with the Novatek chipset and you won't go far wrong (and you won't need a mortgage either).


GPS is useful as you can play back with some programs and it can track your journey on Google maps/earth, it also confirms if you were speeding or not, but on my Mini 0805 it can be turned off.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

GPS readings can also incriminate you if you were found to be speeding.

Not that you will be...just saying :wink2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

There's many dash cams out there using the Novatek NT96650 chipset and they're badged/branded under many different names. We too have the one like GMJ's E-Prance dashcam and no problems in 2 years. Here's one at a very reasonable price http://www.amazon.co.uk/Car-Audio-N...id=1457080726&sr=1-1&keywords=novatek+nt96650 but will need a micro SD card at around £10.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I have finally edited some footage from my nextbase 101.

It came recommended from somewhere, but im happy with it. I got it on offer at HAlfrords for £36, and a 32gb card for £8 on amazon.

My video : 




The video isnt viewable on mobile devices or in Germany, so im told by youtube.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

gaspode said:


> I don't know why GPS is considered necessary, unless being used by a new driver to reduce insurance costs.


In the car where the dashcam is behind and just below the rear view mirror, I find the large digital speed display one of the best features. I never need to look down at the speedo and can see my speed with barely having to divert my view from the road.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

If you getting a camera for evidential purposes in case of accident, I think it's important to view footage from cameras on your short list, and ensure that registration numbers on other vehicles can be clearly read in different lights. Techmoan's testing is good for that.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...and watch your speed as it records that too. 

Graham :smile2:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Here's a 3 min clip from our cheapie E-Prance G1W in traffic.

Edit - have to wait until I've figured out how to attach a video clip, doh!


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I have ONE OF THESE and this is how it saved me a lot of hassle 



 but because it had my exact speed, time and location from GPS the insurance company of muppet in the Peugeot paid out 100% of my repair bill.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Jean-Luc said:


> I have ONE OF THESE and this is how it saved me a lot of hassle OUCH but because it had my exact speed, time and location from GPS the insurance company of muppet in the Peugeot paid out 100% of my repair bill.


Ouch, if that'd been me you would not have been able to post that with a sound track on here.

It's big, it's white, why can they not see us.


----------

